# MY STORY



## CORA (Oct 2, 2011)

More than 15 years ago I picked up a tummy bug whilst on holiday in the Dominion Republic. The condition continued for several weeks after I returned home. Eventually it went away and I thought nothing more about it until the same symptoms flared up some months later.I had recurrent episodes of this painful affliction periodically since and the last year or two these episodes have become more frequent.I have a sympathetic GP who has prescribes several different medications of which I dont think any really work.Her slant on IBS is that because the condition is not life threatening, no research is being done into finding a cure or at least something to help us deal with the pain and discomfort of this dreadful condition.My symptoms range from severe bloating, I can look like I am 8 months pregnant at times, cramps which dont get better after a bowel movement as well as both D and C.Its very depressing as well as worrying as I always wonder if maybe there is a more sinister reason for this, which then stresses me and makes it all worse!I eat a healthy balanced diet and take regular exercise almost daily.Non of the things recommended make any difference and no specific thing triggers it off. So there we are, thats my story.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried probiotics?


----------



## Susan Jean (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi CoraYour case sounds similar to mine. I have had IBS for over 20 years off and on. It took me a long time to realise that my problems started when I had two bouts of gastroenteritis within two years and I also had an infection that was similar to glandular fever. The IBS took a few years to make itself really felt. The first signs were having a desperate need to go to the loo during my half hour commute to work on a train. Then I moved closer to work and that seemed to help for a while. Gradually over the years it got worse until now it is a constant companion. I made the mistake of using codeine to slow my gut down and now I am dependent on them. I'm trying to come off them gradually but it's hard. I also have that several months pregnant look and that made me look further. I have recently found that I have SIBO, so hopefully I will be treated for that and we will see what is left over. I have often felt that my digestive problems are like a tangled bunch of threads and if I could only find the one at the centre I can pull it out and unravel everything. Hopefully SIBO will be that thread and I can finally make some progress. I hope you can too.Best of luck.


----------



## CORA (Oct 2, 2011)

Susan Jean said:


> Hi CoraYour case sounds similar to mine. I have had IBS for over 20 years off and on. It took me a long time to realise that my problems started when I had two bouts of gastroenteritis within two years and I also had an infection that was similar to glandular fever. The IBS took a few years to make itself really felt. The first signs were having a desperate need to go to the loo during my half hour commute to work on a train. Then I moved closer to work and that seemed to help for a while. Gradually over the years it got worse until now it is a constant companion. I made the mistake of using codeine to slow my gut down and now I am dependent on them. I'm trying to come off them gradually but it's hard. I also have that several months pregnant look and that made me look further. I have recently found that I have SIBO, so hopefully I will be treated for that and we will see what is left over. I have often felt that my digestive problems are like a tangled bunch of threads and if I could only find the one at the centre I can pull it out and unravel everything. Hopefully SIBO will be that thread and I can finally make some progress. I hope you can too.Best of luck.


----------



## CORA (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for that, Its always good to know other people suffer in similar ways, then you know you arnt alone!!Not sure what SIBO is???I have been taking probiotics and accidophilus daily for a while now but have still had recurrences of the symptoms. I know what you mean by finding the thread and undoing the muddle that is within!!!!!Good luck with yours!!!


----------



## Bonnie L (Jul 5, 2000)

Hi! My symptoms also sound a lot like yours. I have suffered for years with no relief at all from taking numerous different meds. for my ibs. Unfortunately 6 years ago while being scoped, I was not fully sedated & was sexually assaulted by my dr. And then later finding out that he did this to numerous female patients. That left me with a whole other ordeal of trying to recover from. I was then placed on Zoloft & have found my miracle drug. It seems to calm down my whole digestive systems & I have very few bouts of ibs now. I actually take Sertraline which is the generic form of Nexium.


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

CORA said:


> More than 15 years ago I picked up a tummy bug whilst on holiday in the Dominion Republic. The condition continued for several weeks after I returned home. Eventually it went away and I thought nothing more about it until the same symptoms flared up some months later.I had recurrent episodes of this painful affliction periodically since and the last year or two these episodes have become more frequent.I have a sympathetic GP who has prescribes several different medications of which I dont think any really work.Her slant on IBS is that because the condition is not life threatening, no research is being done into finding a cure or at least something to help us deal with the pain and discomfort of this dreadful condition.My symptoms range from severe bloating, I can look like I am 8 months pregnant at times, cramps which dont get better after a bowel movement as well as both D and C.Its very depressing as well as worrying as I always wonder if maybe there is a more sinister reason for this, which then stresses me and makes it all worse!I eat a healthy balanced diet and take regular exercise almost daily.Non of the things recommended make any difference and no specific thing triggers it off. So there we are, thats my story.


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Please see "Baking Soda" note, dated Nov 8, under Your Story topic list. This works for me and may save you several years of discomfort. It's almost too simple for a doctor to recommend. Just an opinion. Best of luck and please let me know if it helps.Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Please see "Baking Soda" note, dated Nov 8, under Your Story topic list. This works for me and may save you several years of discomfort. It's almost too simple for a doctor to recommend. Just an opinion. Best of luck and please let me know if it helps.Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Please see "Baking Soda" note, dated Nov 8, under Your Story topic list. This works for me and may save you several years of discomfort. It's almost too simple for a doctor to recommend. Just an opinion. Best of luck and please let me know if it helps.Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Please see "Baking Soda" note, dated Nov 8, under Your Story topic list. This works for me and may save you several years of discomfort. It's almost too simple for a doctor to recommend. Just an opinion. Best of luck and please let me know if it helps.Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


----------

